# 5 month old is timid



## Libertysmom (Jul 6, 2015)

Our furbaby went to puppy training for 8 weeks and did very well on all of her commands. She was around dogs during that time but all were on leashes. She doesn't seem anxious but seems like she doesn't know how to play with other dogs. She will wag her tail when the dogs approach her but then she starts darting away and jumping all over. She will get close to them and then wrap herself and the leash around my legs. Its chaotic. Should I attempt to let her off her leash to see if she will approach them on her own? We don't take her to dog parks but do take her for walks and lakes, etc. She encounters dogs that way. Where we live, there are no other Vizsla groups and the only pointer groups I've found are for hunting dog training. I've emailed a few to see if they have play groups but they don't. 
I don't want to take her to Petsmart doggy daycare just to socialize because most of the dogs there are little yappers. She does not like little barkers. Will she outgrow this and learn to play? Feel like we did something wrong.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

They really do play differently with other V's than other breeds, they can tell their own. However, they can still recognize a dog, and the play instinct is just the same.

What you might want to do is arrange a play date with another puppy that seems temperamentally similar, maybe form that KG class, where you guys can get together in some safe, enclosed place (like the kitchen) and let them both off lead and have a go at it. 

Dog parks for puppies is always an iffy thing, you never know what other dogs are there and what issues they might have with puppies, and the last thing you want is for her to have a bad experience. 

Try to arrange a play date.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree with Gingerling. Play dates are perfect, and other puppy owners are usually looking for other puppy playmates to socialise their dog. 

Our boy was the same when young. I brought him to a couple of puppy playgroups (dogs under 6 mths) at a local dog daycare, which was every Saturday for 1 hour with owners and daycare staff present. The first couple of sessions he hid in the corner or under whatever he could find. He made friends with a chi-weenie of all dogs, but he stayed away from the pack. I then arranged a play date with my cousin's similar aged puppy and within minutes the two were off and running and wrestling. The one on one sessions built his confidence. The next time I took him to puppy playgroups, he was a social butterfly. 

Enjoy the puppy days!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma is timid of other dogs that she doesn't know. She has 2 friends that she first met when she was a puppy and is always fine with them. She also doesn't like the little yappy ones. On walks we may or may not go and approach another dog and owner depending on that dog's behaviour- it is very judgemental for me whether or not I want to interact. Dharma will raise her hackles or put her tail between her legs. She may sniff the other dog too. Body language is important between dogs. Some dog owners just keep distance too I have found.


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

Cooper is afraid of the little yappers. He does best with boxers and ridge backs because they have similar energy levels. We rarely encounter other Vs, but when we do there always seems to be in bird in sight. When there is a bird in sight, its all hunt and no play  They will greet eat other for maybe 5 seconds. Its fun to watch. 

You may want to find a playmate and walk them together first before letting them off leash to play. It might make your fur baby more comfortable. Cooper was pretty similar when he was younger. He wouldn't leave our side. So what we started doing was greeting the other dog. We would then just ignore Cooper. It kind of pushed him to get attention elsewhere. It would take him a while, but after like 30 min he would start engaging with other dogs. Now he does it on his own. It takes time and patience, but your fur baby will get there.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> Where we live, there are no other Vizsla groups and the only pointer groups I've found are for hunting dog training. I've emailed a few to see if they have play groups but they don't.


While they don't have play groups, what's the harm in joining so your dog can be around like minded dogs. I would estimate over 90 percent of the dogs mine have played with, were other hunting dogs. After a morning of hunting/training, the dogs have decided a good game of chase and wrestle was in order.


----------



## Libertysmom (Jul 6, 2015)

@Texasred, I would take her to those groups but we aren't training her to hunt. I'd be paying for training that I don't need.  I found a trick class that she's going to start next week so hopefully that goes well. We are also having a play date this weekend with a Jack Russell mix. He's high energy so this might work out.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

What's a "trick class"?

Just as a FWIW, play dates are most successful with dogs with similar temperaments...like people, they tend to click with like minded folk... so if your puppy is more reserved it would work best to find a similar dog, a JRT or other high energy dog might overwhelm her and reinforce her anxiety.


----------

